# Want to shoot it



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Provided I could get s gunsmith to tell me it is safe to shoot. I have a Winchester 1876 chambered 40-80. Any thoughts on where I could get some ammo? I would love to be able to shoot it.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

are you sure that it isnt a 40-82 since there was never a 40-80 as far as i can find and according to my books it was a 40-82wcf
i beleive that cimmaron ammo or one of the western shooter suppliers will have ammo and components and it should be fine since it is a 40 cal 150 gr lead bullet over 82 grains of black powder but it is very easy to load to a lower pressure
and i think the components are based on the 45 basic cartridge and necked to .410 diameter


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah 40-82 to my knowledge... try www.leverguns.com

The best I can figure from an old book it takes a 45-90(is that basic)necked down


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

when you get the gunsmith to check it out I would get him to double check the cal and he might even be able to find you some ammo.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

don yes you are right and according to my reload data it will push a 280 grain using fffg to nearly 1500 ft per second lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.midwayusa...point-box-of-20

OUCH !

http://www.tenxammo....et_08192011.pdf

Here is a dealer locator for tenx in NY http://www.tenxammo.com/new_york_dealers.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy crap ! Do they kiss ya first ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

and I thought 460 mag ammo was high. thats double !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry 40-82.... they are not even close on the keyboard ooops..


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah that is quite a lot of cashola for bullets! I guess if I want to shoot it....... I am going to have to pay....... If it is even possible. From what I can tell the gun is in good shape. Lever works smooth. And it still goes click when you pull the trigger! However I can not see the insides and I do not know enough to render it safe to shoot. I know it has been at leasts 70 years since someone made it go boom. The gun belonged to my great grandfather. My father never shot it but gave it to me. Maybe it is not worth risking no matter what a gunsmith tells me.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

How about a picture of it?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Today is picture day......... I am taking lots of picutres of calls today. I will grab the gun next week and take a few pics. I keep it in a safe place...... Not in my house in the city.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I did take it to be appraised when I got the rifle. However that gunsmith would not venture to tell me if it were safe to shoot or not. He said he does not do that. I understand that so I did not push much. I will try someone else, eventually. I got picked it up this week. I will post some photo's soon.


----------

